# Using REW with QSC



## Guest (Oct 6, 2006)

Hello all, 

I have been researching the forum and I downloaded the REW. I ordered a creative sound card which should arrive in a week. I have a hometheater system with balanced outputs to the amps and sub. I planned on buying a pair of QSC DSP30's(they are 2CH) to use as parametric EQs for the L,R,C, and Sub. I chose the QSC products because they have balanced connections and they are very flexible. Has anyone used the REW with QSC products? Since I haven't bought the QSC's, I'm not sure if they will work the way I'm hoping and I'm open for alternatives with products that have balanced I/O. Thanks in advance for your replies, Pete.

http://gallery.avsforum.com/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/5777


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The DSP-30 looks to have a good spec, and a lot more capability than just EQ filters. I couldn't find details of the RS232 protocol on their site anywhere, so you'll have to set filters via their PC software. For EQ features alone there are cheaper products, but I've not used any devices for full range EQ so can't comment on how well or otherwise they work. 

When/if you get them try using them looped back to your soundcard (i.e. soundcard output to a channel of the DSP-30, DSP-30 output back to the soundcard input) to see how the REW filter Q settings correspond to those of the DSP-30 (set a filter in REW and look at the REW response, then configure the same filter settings in the DSP-30 and make a measurement to see what that filter's response looks like) so that you know what settings to use in the DSP-30 to match the filters REW comes up with.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

John, Thank you for your help. I am still holding out on my purchase a little longer. I'm trying to do as much research on the qsc as i can.. I realize that the qsc dsp 30 will do many more funcions than I need, so it might be overkill, but they are supposed to be very low noise and balanced inputs are a must. If you know of any other products that I may be interested in looking at, please feel free to let me know. Thanks, Pete.


----------

